# Surge Protector Woes...



## Animefreak869 (Nov 1, 2011)

I sadly live in an apartment with constant electrical surges. It has to do with the ground wiring in the apartment itself, but the landlord refuses to fix it and I cannot pay to repair it myself. So I've bought Belkin 12-outlet Home Theater surge protectors and they've protected my electronics... by burning out themselves.

I've replaced 7 so far.

Is there an easier way to deal with this? Should I invest in a UPS? I don't want to keep replacing/buying surge protectors for as long as I live here in this horrible apartment (which should be a couple of more months - 1 year).


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Animefreak869


Burning out 7 bars is totally ridiculous which makes me wonder how do your home appliances keep functioning with such a dangerous fire hazard looming over your head. Have you tried another outlet ? With so many burnouts I doubt a UPS will fare any better, power bars are designed for minor power outages not for mega volt surges. My recommendation to you is withhold the rent money, don't give your landlord a single penny until the problem is fixed. A landlord is responsible for the water and power of the dwelling, if the landlord refuses to fix it, report him/her to the rental board for damages sustained or better yet the fire department that the dwelling has a serious fire hazard and they'll clean his/her clock real good.


----------



## Animefreak869 (Nov 1, 2011)

octaneman said:


> Hi Animefreak869
> 
> 
> Burning out 7 bars is totally ridiculous which makes me wonder how do your home appliances keep functioning with such a dangerous fire hazard looming over your head. Have you tried another outlet ? With so many burnouts I doubt a UPS will fare any better, power bars are designed for minor power outages not for mega volt surges. My recommendation to you is withhold the rent money, don't give your landlord a single penny until the problem is fixed. A landlord is responsible for the water and power of the dwelling, if the landlord refuses to fix it, report him/her to the rental board for damages sustained or better yet the fire department that the dwelling has a serious fire hazard and they'll clean his/her clock real good.


The electrical surges don't happen often (usually at night and/or during storms), and we usually just disconnect everything. But in Florida I don't know if we're allowed to withhold our rent and not be threatened to be kicked out, because that's something we fear. I don't know who/what the rental board is, as it's not really an established/distinguished apartment complex. It's in a poor neighborhood, so you can imagine.

I may call the fire department though... :sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know if your power company will respond to a request made by you....they may want the landlord to call them. It sounds like you have a weak neutral connection at the meter base or in the main breaker panel.....if it's in the breaker panel the power company won't touch it. 

I've seen some cheap breaker panels where the neutral wires had to be doubled up to get a tight connection on the buss bars. Insist that the management company sends a qualified electrician to inspect all connections at the meter and breaker panel. You may get some help if you contact the local bulding inspector and explain your situation.....

Surges can be normal in the event of a storm or a pole getting hit by a vehicle. The transformer that converts the high voltage to a suitable household current usually keeps the surge from causing damage in these cases. From what you are describing, it sounds like a neutral needs to be tightened......if it's at the pole (or transformer) it is the power company's responsibility. At the meter base could be 50-50 depending on whether it is the line side or the load side......at the main breaker panel it is the landlord's problem. 

Another factor could be the year the apartments were built and can be more dangerous than most people think. In the early 70's Aluminum wire was often used along with "stab-locks" (quick connects) for most devices (outlets and switches) and is no longer done due to bimetal reaction of Aluminum and Copper and the lack of good connection. A poor connection allows for oxidation of the Aluminum and eventually the connection is lost. The cure for a building with Aluminum wire is to install short "pig tails" of copper wire connected to the device and the application of "Cu-Al Aid" where the different types of wire are connected to each other (wire nut). Your problem could be a simple 1/2 hour job or a few hours to correct faulty wiring practices from years ago.


----------



## Animefreak869 (Nov 1, 2011)

The power company did come out about five times for me personally, because the consultant was very generous. At first the power surges were affecting the entire building, but now as far as I can tell it's only affecting my apartment. The technician confirmed that he can't do anything about it, it has to do with the main breaker panel as well as the ground wiring. My surge protectors, before they surge out, have a red light that comes on that dictates a bad ground system. Sadly no matter how much I insist, the manager doesn't care. The manager lives here in the building, but as long as it doesn't bother him, he won't fix it.

This apartment building is pretty old as well… I appreciate all the information you provided for me, but there is nothing I can do without paying for the electricity problems myself, and I sadly don't have the money nor do I want to help this building improve something they need to improve themselves. Sadly I lose in that battle. I found the address to the owners of this apartment complex, which is just a normal elderly couple, so I'm not sure if I can send them a letter to request for help, but I'm not sure if that may legally hurt me later.



SABL said:


> Your problem could be a simple 1/2 hour job or a few hours to correct faulty wiring practices from years ago.


A separate electrician quoted me $700 for the labor and replacement of material. 

But since my original question was about the surge protectors, I guess I'm stuck. :bheart:

Thank you!


----------

